# Cafe Wiki



## Altron (Jan 27, 2009)

Discuss anything related to the Cafe Wiki in this thread and this thread only!



I would love it if fellow Cafe members add more to the wiki as well, and help make it grow better than the OBD wiki.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 27, 2009)

A wee bit empty at the moment. 

Also, lol at the blatant OBD references.

Perhaps a listing of recommended philosophical readings would be of interest to the 3 people who read the Wiki and haven't read the thread in the actual damn section.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmm yet another thing to sign up to....

I shall do so a little laterz.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 27, 2009)

The Blender people laughed at me


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 27, 2009)

Aldrick said:


> The Blender people laughed at me


For going into the blender all I can say is you deserved it.


----------



## Mashy (Jan 27, 2009)

Someone make a philosophy page


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 27, 2009)

Mashed Potato said:


> Someone make a philosophy page


Why don't you?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 27, 2009)

How do I has access?


----------



## Altron (Jan 27, 2009)

Diceman said:


> How do I has access?



Click the "Join this Wiki" and make an account and start adding pages, content, philosophy crap.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 27, 2009)

Emphasis on the "crap", of course.


----------



## Altron (Jan 27, 2009)

approved everyone so far, feel free to start putting some pages on the wiki.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 27, 2009)

Someone needs to do an article on Believe It! and diamed stat.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 27, 2009)

Aldrick said:


> The Blender people laughed at me



Why would they laugh at something that had nothing to do with racial slurs?


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 27, 2009)

> Why would they laugh at something that had nothing to do with racial slurs?



I... I don't know


----------



## Mashy (Jan 27, 2009)

Added a wiki for Basic Philosophical Terms and listed Hugo_Pratt, Spinoza and Hugiboo as cafe regulars. 

Now I feel surprisingly sleepy.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 28, 2009)

Mj?llnir said:


> Someone needs to do an article on Believe It! and diamed stat.





They could be made into examples of those who didn't survive the Cafe.
Seems interesting...  will there be separate sections on each... section?  Popular threads, basic arguments for the most popular topics, etc?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 28, 2009)

Mj?llnir said:


> Someone needs to do an article on Believe It! and diamed stat.



That and/or we could have a "Legendary Trolls" thread.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 28, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> That and/or we could have a "Legendary Trolls" thread.



Good idea...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 28, 2009)

Sif said:


> Good idea...



Someone else would have to do it, I don't know how to set things up on Wiki.  
sorry Sif I'm clueless around computers.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 28, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> That and/or we could have a "Legendary Trolls" thread.



Let's not forget lava and the_box.They're the cafe's rising new trolls.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 28, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Let's not forget lava and the_box.They're the cafe's rising new trolls.



I was thinking of those two...along with Republican. Though, I haven't seen lava on the forums lately.

Is Simulacrum on troll level yet? 

I'd say Purgatory is up there as well.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 28, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> I was thinking of those two...along with Republican. Though, I haven't seen lava on the forums lately.
> 
> Is Simulacrum on troll level yet?
> 
> I'd say Purgatory is up there as well.



I wouldn't say Simulacrum is on troll level,he occasionally does make good points.
Purgatory?Meh,He'd wish he was that distinguished.BI and Diamed had were good,they were trolls.They trolled on different topics.Purgatory's like:"I'm a rebel;imma gonna post a shitty MV,it has political messages'n shit,RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!".He's annoying,I'll give him that


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 28, 2009)

I've heard about "minigunner" from Pilaf, but I've never saw him around here... I've been told he's up there in Trollmania as well.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 28, 2009)

Heard about him aswell,never saw him in the cafe though.Must've been before my time.

We need to put Diamed's suicide message on the wiki


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 28, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Heard about him aswell,never saw him in the cafe though.Must've been before my time.
> 
> We need to put Diamed's suicide message on the wiki



Yea, I saw that...I wonder if he actually went through with it. 

B.I probably hung himself after Obama won. 

You know I'll be honest, I don't think I was around when Diamed was here. He's not banned is he? He just never comes on anymore. I did some research into the threads he created...a bunch bullshit about racism, and Martil Luther King being bad...he was a sophisticated troll. .


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 28, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> Yea, I saw that...I wonder if he actually went through with it.
> 
> B.I probably hung himself after Obama won.
> 
> You know I'll be honest, I don't think I was around when Diamed was here. He's not banned is he? He just never comes on anymore. I did some research into the threads he created...a bunch bullshit about racism, and Martil Luther King being bad...he was a sophisticated troll. .



Well,Diamed's trolling in God's forums now,he he
BI is permabanned,otherwise he'd be around.Diamed,well he appearantly killed himself


----------



## TDM (Jan 28, 2009)

Hm...I can't say I'm not surprised I'm not on the regulars list since I lurk more than I post.

Also: we're allowed to talk about Diamed now?


----------



## Amaretti (Jan 28, 2009)

Diamed is pretending he's dead while peeping in at the caf? in guest mode to find out if people are talking about him, so do as you wish.



LouDAgreat said:


> Is Simulacrum on troll level yet?



Not even remotely. Conservative =/= troll.


----------



## IBU (Jan 28, 2009)

Freya said:


> Diamed is pretending he's dead while peeping in at the caf? in guest mode to find out if people are talking about him, so do as you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even remotely. Conservative =/= troll.



Simu isn't a conservative. He is a vulgar libertarian.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2009)

He has a crappy avatar.


----------



## IBU (Jan 28, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> He has a crappy avatar.



Is there something wrong with Churchill?


----------



## Cax (Jan 28, 2009)

Seems good. I'll have a thorough look at it later.


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (Jan 28, 2009)

Ratatoskr said:


> Is there something wrong with Churchill?



He's bald, fat, ugly and miserable.


----------



## IBU (Jan 28, 2009)

Sarutobi sasuke said:


> He's bald, fat, ugly and miserable.



So was Socrates....


----------



## impersonal (Jan 28, 2009)

Socrates was fat ?? Also I always thought Churchill was, in all likeliness, an asshole. Despite being the right man for the job apparently.


----------



## IBU (Jan 28, 2009)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> Socrates was fat ??



Most of the busts have him that I have seen him, show him with a fat face, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (Jan 28, 2009)

Ratatoskr said:


> So was Socrates....



Maybe, but he had a beard.
Beards = win



Ratatoskr said:


> Most of the busts have him that I have seen him, show him with a fat face, but I don't know for sure.



I'd concur, he has got a chubby face.


----------



## IBU (Jan 28, 2009)

Sarutobi sasuke said:


> Maybe, but he had a beard.
> Beards = win



Therefore, Moses=win!


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 28, 2009)

Ratatoskr said:


> Therefore, Moses=win!



The win of a beard is reversed by his epic fail of being a jew.


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (Jan 28, 2009)

Ratatoskr said:


> Therefore, Moses=win!



Of course, the man managed to get into and revered in three popular mythologies, that's pretty badass.



Saufsoldat said:


> The win of a beard is reversed by his epic fail of being a jew.


----------



## IBU (Jan 28, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> The win of a beard is reversed by his epic fail of being a jew.



Now, you can't like Marx.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 28, 2009)

Ratatoskr said:


> Now, you can't like Marx.



I'm talking faith-jews, not race-jews 

You racist


----------



## IBU (Jan 28, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> I'm talking faith-jews, not race-jews
> 
> You racist


 
Many people of jewish ethnicity who are non-believers still understand themselves as jews. So,  I am right.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 28, 2009)

Ratatoskr said:


> Many people of jewish ethnicity who are non-believers still understand themselves as jews. So,  I am right.



And some loonies understand themselves as Napoleon. Your point being?


----------



## IBU (Jan 28, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> And some loonies understand themselves as Napoleon. Your point being?



My point is that the category of jewish ethnicity fits, and is given greater evidence by self-identification as well as of the ethnic group of ashkenazi jews.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 28, 2009)

> The win of a beard is reversed by his epic fail of being a jew.


Says the german.


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (Jan 28, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> Says the german.



He's such a closet Nazi. :ho


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 28, 2009)

Ratatoskr said:


> My point is that the category of jewish ethnicity fits, and is given greater evidence by self-identification as well as of the ethnic group of ashkenazi jews.



"Ethnicity". Marx was born in Germany and has German citizenship, that makes him as German as the next guy. If he considers himself Jewish (which he didn't) that's his thing, but has no bearing on me condemning the Jewish faith at all. 



Tokoyami said:


> Says the german.



Irgendwann marschier ich bei dir ein 



Sarutobi sasuke said:


> He's such a closet Nazi. :ho



One Blitz wasn't enough, Tommy?


----------



## IBU (Jan 28, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> "Ethnicity". Marx was born in Germany and has German citizenship, that makes him as German as the next guy. If he considers himself Jewish (which he didn't) that's his thing, but has no bearing on me condemning the Jewish faith at all.




Of course, but your use of terms is not consistent with an adequate understanding of the terms you are using. 

You cannot redefine German and Jew to mean what you want them to mean.

VERSTEHEN


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 28, 2009)

I march myself sometimes?

.....stupid translators.....


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 28, 2009)

Ratatoskr said:


> Of course, but your use of terms is not consistent with an adequate understanding of the terms you are using.



So if I say christians are fail and there's some little tribe in the rain forest called "christians" that makes me racist against them? 



> You cannot redefine German and Jew to mean what you want them to mean.



WATCH ME 



> VERSTEHEN



Don't, please. Speak Canadian or something if you must


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (Jan 28, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> One Blitz wasn't enough, Tommy?



So you want more bouncing bomb hilarity do you Jerry?
Maybe we can cook up another barbecue in Dresden while we're at it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2009)

Ratatoskr said:


> Is there something wrong with Churchill?



It's low rez and doesn't have a border


----------



## IBU (Jan 28, 2009)

> So if I say christians are fail and there's some little tribe in the rain forest called "christians" that makes me racist against them?



No, that would be fine. I am referring to the fact that a word's meaning is its use. If people use the word "jew" to include those individuals who would be considered as part of the jewish ethnicity, and not just those of the jewish faith, then one must use that word in such a way that reflects the scope of its use.






> Don't, please. Speak Canadian or something if you must



Don't make me go weltgeist on you.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 28, 2009)

Sarutobi sasuke said:


> So you want more bouncing bomb hilarity do you Jerry?
> Maybe we can cook up another barbecue in Dresden while we're at it.



Marx will rise from the grave and defend us!



Ratatoskr said:


> No, that would be fine. I am referring to the fact that a word's meaning is its use. If people use the word "jew" to include those individuals who would be considered as part of the jewish ethnicity, and not just those of the jewish faith, then one must use that word in such a way that reflects the scope of its use.



Then I'd like to see the study showing the jews as an ethnicity is just as or more widely used than jews as a religion 



> Don't make me go weltgeist on you.



What does that even mean?


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, I feel loved.  Kisses for all.


----------



## beads (Jan 28, 2009)

Mjöllnir said:


> Someone needs to do an article on Believe It! and diamed stat.



First thing I thought when I saw this sticky.



Ratatoskr said:


> Therefore, Moses=win!



Therefore, Che=win!
Commie.



Freya said:


> Diamed is pretending he's dead while peeping in at the café in guest mode to find out if people are talking about him, so do as you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even remotely. Conservative =/= troll.


Sadly, that's how the line of thought goes around here.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 28, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Wow, I feel loved.  Kisses for all.





You are wuved.  We all wuv you!  Feel the wuv!
Have wuggies!





Edit: Yeah, at least Simulacrum appears to have a brain.


----------



## Cax (Jan 29, 2009)

Well I registered. As soon as I can, I'll be sure to edit in some information for certain members.

Perhaps we should have a template for each mini-bio there is? like;



> *Name:* Sauf
> 
> *Country:* Germany
> 
> ...



Sound good?


----------



## Altron (Jan 29, 2009)

Cax said:


> Well I registered. As soon as I can, I'll be sure to edit in some information for certain members.
> 
> Perhaps we should have a template for each mini-bio there is? like;
> 
> ...



lol @ Saufsoldat template  Yeah that template works out fine.


----------



## Cax (Jan 29, 2009)

Aight cool I'll do some tonight.

I would've put in 'Posting style', but not only would my vocabulary run away from me when I have to write so for everyone I add, but it'd get repetetive and not specific enough. And I'd make myself look like a fool when I get someones posting style completely wrong.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

Currently, the navigation bar includes every created page. This won't hold up when the member pages start flowing in.

Somebody with wiki editing skill change this.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 29, 2009)

I just joined but can't seem to edit even my own page. 

But I have it set to update me if any changes are made, so no "Pilaf is teh gay" cause I am watching you. 

edit: GOD DAMN YOU KIDS.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

Navigation is updated and now only displays relevant links.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 29, 2009)

That's too bad. I love me some broken links.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

You wouldn't love a navigation sidebar that extends down past your penor due to every member page being on it. :ho


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 29, 2009)

Nothing extends past my mighty penor.


----------



## IBU (Jan 29, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> Nothing extends past my mighty penor.


Want to come over to my place?


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 29, 2009)

Ratatoskr said:


> Want to come over to my place?



Oki bebi a/s/l

And seriously can I edit stuff yet?


----------



## IBU (Jan 29, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> Oki bebi a/s/l
> 
> And seriously can I edit stuff yet?



I don't know I just joined the wiki, so I guess you (and I) will have to wait for approval.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

You haven't been added to the wiki member list, so no. 

Blame Altron and Jello. Or yourself, if you didn't apply to join the wiki yet.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 29, 2009)

I applied..but I received only cold silence. I feel suddenly naked, alone with my guilt..it's turning me on.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeesh. You're in now. Don't be a baby about it.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

TO WHOEVER EDITS MY PAGE.

I WANT NO BIAS AND NO BULL. 

Just like how the NF Cafe Newsman likes it.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 29, 2009)

Sif said:


> Jeesh. You're in now. Don't be a baby about it.



I was only playing.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> TO WHOEVER EDITS MY PAGE.
> 
> I WANT NO BIAS AND NO BULL.
> 
> Just like how the NF Cafe Newsman likes it.


I shall take your position into consideration.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 29, 2009)

Cax said:


> Well I registered. As soon as I can, I'll be sure to edit in some information for certain members.
> 
> Perhaps we should have a template for each mini-bio there is? like;
> 
> ...



Words cannot express the


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 29, 2009)

I shall register today if I aring not lazy.

I can'tz use the "i'm sick as hell" excuse anymore either......

Also wheres my page!?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 29, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> I shall take your position into consideration.



Assist! I'm sure Lou will ove his page


----------



## impersonal (Jan 29, 2009)

did my part


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

I love your blatant disregard for the commonly accepted member page format, Hugo.


----------



## Cax (Jan 29, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> Words cannot express the



You know I'm only rude to you because I'm too immature to express my real feelings towards you.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 29, 2009)

Cax said:


> You know I'm only rude to you because I'm too immature to express my real feelings towards you.



Caaaan you feel the love tonight!?


----------



## Cax (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm too depressed to start a chain of love jokes because I have to go to work. 

The harsh reality of reality. Someone send me money.


----------



## IBU (Jan 29, 2009)

Just decided to add a little to the wiki. Thanks to coteaz and jello for mine.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 29, 2009)

Someone do mine!


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah, quotes out of context. Delicious.


----------



## impersonal (Jan 29, 2009)

Ratatoskr said:


> Just decided to add a little to the wiki. Thanks to coteaz and jello for mine.


Now you'll have to see the pterodactyl video. Sorry.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 29, 2009)

No ones done mine yet.


----------



## IBU (Jan 29, 2009)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> Now you'll have to see the pterodactyl video.



I look forward to it.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

I demand to know who edited my  page. 

Disgusting!!!!


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 29, 2009)

I joined.

I demand approval.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

Coteaz said:
			
		

> Ah, quotes out of context. Delicious.



...not appreciated one bit!!! You'll fit it in quite well with Fox News.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

DICEMAN!!!!! 

How dare you post blasphemous words on my wiki page!!!....RED SOX DO NOT RULE!!!! 

ok, my computer ineptitude is preventing me from finding out how to edit my page...someone please guide me step by step...I feel so powerless


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

Tokoyami's edit has some bite to it.

Rawr.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

My page has been edited the most so far...


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

That isn't necessarily a good thing.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> That isn't necessarily a good thing.



I knows...but It's still an important statistic IMO.

Ok...seriously...

I need a step by step guide to how edit my page...I created a profile, I think I'm part of the wikispace, but i can't seem to be able to edit my page


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

Important in the fact that we derive sadistic pleasure from ganging up on you?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> Important in the fact that we derive sadistic pleasure in ganging up on you?



Uhhh. no...bullies.......


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

Well since I'm unable to edit anything, I can only sit and watch the forces of the Cafe forum make or break my Wiki page....


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 29, 2009)

I HAS SENT IN MY REQUEST


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

REQUEST DENIED

BACK TO THE FIELDS, SERF


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 29, 2009)

Fine then, no bear for you


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

that's why........ I didn't make a request. ...and here I thought deleting my profile would get things goin...I've been e-mailing wiki spaces calling them to reactivate my account...

What a day, waht a day.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

Aldrick said:


> Fine then, no bear for you


'Twas only in jest, dear Aldrick, only in jest...


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 29, 2009)

Aldrick said:


>



Looks like you drafted yourself as my double, Aldrick.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

Has anyone created the "Legendary Trolls" thread yet?


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> Has anyone created the "Legendary Trolls" thread yet?


There would be like two entries.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 29, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> There would be like two entries.


Miniguner,

BI,

Daimed,

Lava,

Oh wait thats FOUR!  Get to work.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> There would be like two entries.



That's it? just two...no one interested in recording the history of infamous posters over the years...B.I Diamed, Minnigunner, lava, The box, Republican, etc.?


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

Clearly I misplaced an exponent there.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 29, 2009)

Sif said:


> Looks like you drafted yourself as my double, Aldrick.


So if Lou likes you he must like your double by default because I said so.

Meaning he now likes aldrick as well.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 29, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> That's it? just two...no one interested in recording the history of infamous posters over the years...B.I Diamed, Minnigunner, lava, The box, Republican, etc.?



You guys wrongly flatter lava, The box, Minnigunner, and Republican by putting them in the same tier as BI! and Diamed.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

Sadly, 14 year old Chinese boys can't provide Lou with the tender baby flesh he so desires.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 29, 2009)

Adonis said:


> You guys wrongly flatter lava, The box, Minnigunner, and Republican by putting them in the same tier as BI! and Diamed.



Just because they have achieved suicide immortality yet doesn't mean they're not going to.

Oh, and you guys forgot BeyonderZ


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

Coteaz said:
			
		

> Sadly, 14 year old Chinese boys can't provide Lou with the tender baby flesh he so desires.



...14 year old Chinese boys? Where did that come from? I was talking to a girl no? 

Well, when get my babies...wanna take a few?


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 29, 2009)

Adonis said:


> You guys wrongly flatter lava, The box, Minnigunner, and Republican by putting them in the same tier as BI! and Diamed.


Shut it I want this page made no matter what.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> ...14 year old Chinese boys? Where did that come from? I was talking to a girl no?


14 year old Chinese boy = Aldrick

Tokoyami's logic:
You like Jello
Jello likes Aldrick
You imitate Jello and like Aldrick
Initiate hawt yaoi shotacon


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

Aldrick said:
			
		

> 14 year old Chinese boy = Aldrick



..oh...Aldrick. 



			
				Coteaz said:
			
		

> Tokoyami's logic:
> You like Jello
> Jello likes Aldrick
> You imitate Jello and like Aldrick
> Initiate hawt yaoi shotacon



I don't approve of this...I'll do it anyway. .

Aldrick...get ready!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh yea, BTW, I've sent my membership request...

Truth shall be restored to my page.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 29, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> Oh yea, BTW, I've sent my membership request...
> 
> Truth shall be restored to my page.



I'll change it back. 

The lulz must be preserved. That's the general approach we're taking with this wiki. Selectively edited quotes. Find some for other people.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

Sif said:


> I'll change it back.
> 
> The lulz must be preserved. That's the general approach we're taking with this wiki. Selectively edited quotes. Find some for other people.



huhh...fiinnnneeee!!! I'll leave my page the way it is.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

We need pics on the member pages. They're fairly droll right now.

...
Lou, every time you change your page we'll edit it right back.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> We need pics on the member pages. They're fairly droll right now.
> 
> ...
> Lou, every time you change your page we'll edit it right back.



Don't worry, I've decided to leave things the way they are. 

You're determined to torture me huh?


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> You're determined to torture me huh?


Only as long as the joke lasts.

I'd give it another day.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> Only as long as the joke lasts.
> 
> I'd give it another day.



Coteaz...wanna have my baby? I'll just ask Tokoyami do some experiment on you.  

nah...


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2009)

Okay, now the line has been crossed.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> Okay, now the line has been crossed.



HAAAA!!!! I've found you're weakness...


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 29, 2009)

*ponders bringing the Transformation Gun from _El Goonish Shive_ into this dispute*


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 29, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> Coteaz...wanna have my baby? I'll just ask Tokoyami do some experiment on you.
> 
> nah...


Hey buddy do I look like some kind of experiment whore?

I require monies.

That'll be 800,273 dollars plus tax, not including fees.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 29, 2009)

> *ponders bringing the Transformation Gun from El Goonish Shive into this dispute*



No, not horrible webcomics

Also, what's up with this talk about me


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 29, 2009)

Aldrick said:


> *No, not horrible webcomics*
> 
> Also, what's up with this talk about me



And the scales tip.

*sets TF Gun to "Random", zaps Aldrick*


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 29, 2009)

Sif said:


> And the scales tip.
> 
> *sets TF Gun to "Random", zaps Aldrick*


Shouldn't this be in the convo?

And why is aldrick some sort of fungal mass that spews out confetti?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 29, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> Shouldn't this be in the convo?
> 
> And why is aldrick some sort of fungal mass that spews out confetti?



I didn't start the tangent...

and, oh, no reason...

*hides TF gun behind back*


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 29, 2009)

I sees.

*walks off*


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

Tokoyami said:
			
		

> Hey buddy do I look like some kind of experiment whore?



For all this time I was under the assumption that you were....don't you enjoy experimenting on things?...just for fun?


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 29, 2009)

I demand political compasses to be put into every member page so I can easily, at a glance, decide if I hate them


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 29, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> For all this time I was under the assumption that you were....don't you enjoy experimenting on things?...just for fun?


Depends.

Are they acidic, do they when mixed, or dropped,  explode, do they produce antimatter, or are they naturally very powerfully magnetic.

If yes, yes if no, no.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 29, 2009)

Tokoyami said:
			
		

> If yes, yes if no, no.





uhhhh....Yes, and no! 

either way, your services are required.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 30, 2009)

I see.

So is this 10 billion dollars going to be in money or what?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 30, 2009)

Aldrick said:


> I demand political compasses to be put into every member page so I can easily, at a glance, decide if I hate them



Here's mine


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 30, 2009)

Who did mine?


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 30, 2009)

Check the history tab on your page.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey, Jello I ain't a bitter person.

Am I?


----------



## GrimaH (Jan 30, 2009)

Black Fenix said:
			
		

> Hey, Jello I ain't a bitter person.
> 
> Am I?
> ________________
> ...



One wonders.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 30, 2009)

You could say anti-Israeli but definitely not bitter, just go to any of my joky threads and you'll.


----------



## IBU (Jan 30, 2009)

Black Fenix said:


> You could say anti-Israeli but definitely not bitter, just go to any of my joky threads and you'll.



There is being anti-Israel and then there are people like you.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 30, 2009)

Care to explain?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 30, 2009)

It's all in good fun, Black Fenix. You do come off as being a bit bitter, given your signature and your posts in the cafe. Take it and run with it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 30, 2009)

I didn't to sound serious. Maybe I should have used an emoticon.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 30, 2009)

Black Fenix said:


> I didn't to sound serious. Maybe I should have used an emoticon.



Is there a "Death to Israel" emoticon?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 30, 2009)

We should apply for one


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (Jan 30, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> Is there a "Death to Israel" emoticon?


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarutobi sasuke said:


>


It's even waving a scimitar.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 30, 2009)

I lol'd at Coteaz trying to


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, I was just thinking..if A trolls thread is created...SeventhDan is on the list too.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeesh, somebody needs to make the troll page already...

...
...
...
...
I don't want to.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 30, 2009)

I mean I would...but I don't write things as eloquently as some of the people on these forums. I don't want to ruin a potentially awesome wikipage.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 30, 2009)

I haven't been here long enough to feel competent to do it.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 30, 2009)

Should I ask what the hell has been going on here?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll be honest...I really didn't debate B.I Diamed, lava, thebox or any of those people as strongly as Diceman, drache, or some other posters.

Maybe Pilaf, Saufsoldat, dreams lie, Coteaz, Tokoyami, and Tsukuyomi would have better things to say about them...I encourage all you guys to contribute as much as you can...I would do it...but again...I only know so much about them...

There was a period where I was absent for a couple of months where all the wonderful Diamed and B.I posts were.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 30, 2009)

dreams lie said:
			
		

> Should I ask what the hell has been going on here?


No. **


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 30, 2009)

My goal is to be listed but never have an article.  Make my dreams come true.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 30, 2009)

I need an article.  



> Make my dreams come true.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 30, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> My goal is to be listed but never have an article.  Make my dreams come true.



I made you a page just to spite you.

Unless, of course, that was what you actually wanted, in which case I'm more than happy to be of service.


----------



## Cax (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm gonna take a stab that Mashed put the info in my page?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 30, 2009)

What the fuck is this shit? Not having an article on me?  Mashy's sex being "banana"?  I call bullshit (and yes, that phrase was started by me)


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't worry I don't have one either.

Which is fine by me.  I can only imagine what they would do to it.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> What the fuck is this shit? Not having an article on me?  Mashy's sex being "banana"?  I call bullshit (and yes, that phrase was started by me)



It's an old surrealist joke that you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 30, 2009)

Only lamers make their own member pages, dreams.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 30, 2009)

I made my article.  Most likely, I will not do much to improve it for some time now.



> Only lamers make their own member pages, dreams.



Too lazy to make your own account?


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 30, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> Too lazy to make your own account?


I have an account. I simply refuse to indulge in such ego-stroking actions.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 30, 2009)

I disagree.  You have to thrust your ego somewhere else and make something productive out of it.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 30, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> I disagree.  You have to thrust your ego somewhere else and make something productive out of it.



Thank you dreams lie...


----------



## Mashy (Jan 30, 2009)

I changed your profile and entered everything I knew about you, coteaz.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm surprised whoever did my article knows about Krav Maga. The Jew must run strong in Jello.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 30, 2009)

Mashed Potato said:


> I changed your profile and entered everything I knew about you, coteaz.


Why thank you Potato, that sums me up quite nicely.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 30, 2009)

Megaharrison said:


> I'm surprised whoever did my article knows about Krav Maga. The Jew must run strong in Jello.



In spite of our radically divergent opinions on Israel, I too am part of the International Jewish Conspiracy.
I'm a front agent working to convince the goyim that no such conspiracy exists. This way, we can get more sympathy money into our dirty hands


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 30, 2009)

Blaze has his own page now.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 30, 2009)

Accurate indeed.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 30, 2009)

Blaze didn't make up obama-sama so I has to wonder.....


----------



## Altron (Jan 30, 2009)

i think i'll start on a Cafe Troll Page, Diamed and Believe It! will be the first ones for starters.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 30, 2009)

Sif said:


> I made you a page just to spite you.
> 
> Unless, of course, that was what you actually wanted, in which case I'm more than happy to be of service.


Urg.  This is awkward.  I can't bring myself to read it.

I must now curse you and your progeny.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 30, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Urg.  This is awkward.  I can't bring myself to read it.
> 
> I must now curse you and your progeny.



I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 30, 2009)

Altron said:


> i think i'll start on a Cafe Troll Page, Diamed and Believe It! will be the first ones for starters.



Ah YES!!! Finally!!!

i encourage everyone to find the best and most infamous B.I and Diamed quotes...we'll all feel as sense of bitter nostalgia.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 30, 2009)

Sif said:


> I'm sure you'll love it


Oh, Jelly.  Why did you have to be a jewishy girl with attitude?  It's my kryptonite.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 30, 2009)

I love the " we like to beleive he'll rise again" thing on daimd's page.

He's like jesus one day he will rise from the dead.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 30, 2009)

The troll page is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Altron (Jan 30, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> I love the " we like to beleive he'll rise again" thing on daimd's page.
> 
> He's like jesus one day he will rise from the dead.



Feel free to edit and contribute Tokoyami


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 30, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 30, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Oh, Jelly.  Why did you have to be a jewishy girl with attitude?  It's my kryptonite.



Anything to make your life more interesting.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 30, 2009)

Now, now.  No promises you aren't willing to keep.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 30, 2009)

Altron said:


> i think i'll start on a Cafe Troll Page, Diamed and Believe It! will be the first ones for starters.



Make sure you don't leave out BI's belief in the gay mafia. They are ruthless.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 30, 2009)

I've added two B.I quotes...go check em out.


----------



## IBU (Jan 30, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> I've added two B.I quotes...go check em out.



I actually agree with the second one.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 30, 2009)

Ratatoskr said:


> I actually agree with the second one.


Because it is true in an extremely literal sense?


----------



## IBU (Jan 30, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> Because it is true in an extremely literal sense?



Yes, but also I think fairness represents a low, emotive response to life, and thus I see the whole movement to make things fair as aesthetically pathetic. Struggle and accepting the unfair and unjust reality of the universe is what makes a virtuous human. Any attempt to try to humanize that universe constitutes the part of the soul that aims at comfort winning over the part of the human soul that is noble. 

Fairness and comfort unites us with sheep and other herd animals. 

But his quote is funny coming from a Christian.....


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh good..I just went to the Landfill section, and saw the ultimate in trolling...this shit surpasses B.I and Diamed a billion times over, but it he didn't post in the cafe.



Diceman- you should be able to find a shitload of the box quotes...you practically argued with him in every debate thread...LOL


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 31, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> Diceman- you should be able to find a shitload of the box quotes...you practically argued with him in every debate thread...LOL



I probably can,as a matter of fact Aldrick and Sauf have his most coveted quote.
But I am drunk and am not amused that I don't have a page


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 31, 2009)

But I am drunk and am not amused that I don't have a page

Wait, I think you do have a page.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 31, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> But I am drunk and am not amused that I don't have a page
> 
> Wait, I think you do have a page.



That's you


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 31, 2009)

How do you get your name on the list of regulars? I think I merit a mention...


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 31, 2009)

Added......


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 31, 2009)

Can someone organize the list alphabetically?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> Diceman- you should be able to find a shitload of the box quotes...you practically argued with him in every debate thread...LOL



Oh, check my thread history for a certain thread in the Philosophical section, the box first came to my attention there.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 1, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> Can someone organize the list alphabetically?





I'd do it if I were added.



LouDAgreat said:


> Diceman- you should be able to find a shitload of the box quotes...you practically argued with him in every debate thread...LOL



I used to have a bunch of BI! quotes saved on my computer... sigh... I don't think I have them anymore...  I'll check, though...

Edit: Nope, don't have them anymore... Some of them were great, too...


----------



## Mashy (Feb 1, 2009)

I just alphabetised it, but it all links to amaretti, fucking lol.

fixing it nao!

Edit: jesus christ I need a hobby.


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 1, 2009)

You have a wiki hobby. =D


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 1, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:
			
		

> I used to have a bunch of BI! quotes saved on my computer... sigh... I don't think I have them anymore... I'll check, though...
> 
> Edit: Nope, don't have them anymore... Some of them were great, too...



..Damn! We probably have to go way way back in time to get his best quotes. I was searching through his posts yesterday, and I couldn't find too many of them...the usual Barak OBAMA Is EVIL shit, but not any other trollish shit on the gay mafia. 

Oh well.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 1, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> ..Damn! We probably have to go way way back in time to get his best quotes. I was searching through his posts yesterday, and I couldn't find too many of them...the usual Barak OBAMA Is EVIL shit, but not any other trollish shit on the gay mafia.
> 
> Oh well.



I know... it sucks... I'll help you look, though.  I haven't searched through his threads, but I found most of the quotes I'd collected from the 250 that come up in the search.

Edit: Zomg, anyone remember this thread???

Szayel Aporro Granz vs Ulquiorra Schiffer

Both BI! and Diamed have fail posts here.



> Diamed: after castro dies, we should invade cuba and restore democracy. Before the communist revolution, cuba was one of the richest and freest countries in the americas, by now everyone in cuba must be yearning for the past, they'd welcome us as liberators. Then all those cubans who are in america can go back to cuba and flowers will grow.



Page 8 is full of BI! fail.

Edit: Got another:



> BI!: They are plants. Put there by the gay maf...
> 
> eh... who am I kidding?
> 
> ...





Szayel Aporro Granz vs Ulquiorra Schiffer Diamed fail in this thread, too...


----------



## Mashy (Feb 1, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> You have a wiki hobby. =D



The only thing I'll ever be good at :'[

Oh and I alphabetised it with . That somehow makes it less of an achievement. 

Added gaawa-chan too. You should make an account there!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 1, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I know... it sucks... I'll help you look, though.  I haven't searched through his threads, but I found most of the quotes I'd collected from the 250 that come up in the search.
> 
> Edit: Zomg, anyone remember this thread???
> 
> ...



oh, wow....I'm gonna take my time to enjoy the fail.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 1, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> oh, wow....I'm gonna take my time to enjoy the fail.



I remember constantly bickering with him during that period of time, so I was in a really foul mood when he posted the first thread.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 1, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I remember constantly bickering with him during that period of time, so I was in a really foul mood when he posted the first thread.



I didn't argue with B.I as long as some people have here in the forums, but I do remember flaming him out of anger a lot.

It's B.I, who didn't want to flame him besides the other trolls?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 1, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> I didn't argue with B.I as long as some people have here in the forums, but I do remember flaming him out of anger a lot.
> 
> It's B.I, who didn't want to flame him besides the other trolls?



Ah, too true!

I edited my page a little, but others are free to add in whatever else they deem appropriate.  It should be amusing.

Edit: Threads BI! started:

Picture Thread

This one is good:

Gameboy


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 1, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> Maybe Pilaf, Saufsoldat, dreams lie, Coteaz, Tokoyami, and Tsukuyomi would have better things to say about them...I encourage all you guys to contribute as much as you can...I would do it...but again...I only know so much about them...



I have nothing nice to say.

If Diamed is dead, then good riddance and the world is a better place.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 1, 2009)

WOW...there was an official Gay marriage debate between Believe it! and drache?



Pilaf said:


> I have nothing nice to say.
> 
> If Diamed is dead, then good riddance and the world is a better place.



. 

What do you have to say about B.I?


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 1, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> .
> 
> What do you have to say about B.I?



I have dirt on B.I.

Earth Shattering stuff really.

But I'm not telling until I can politically benefit from it.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 1, 2009)

Pilaf said:
			
		

> I have dirt on B.I.
> 
> Earth Shattering stuff really.
> 
> But I'm not telling until I can politically benefit from it.



He was a liberal gay atheist pro-choice illegal immigrant.  

I have no positions to offer....

how bout a bribe?


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 1, 2009)

What could you possibly offer me that I'd need or want?


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (Feb 1, 2009)

want some muesli? 

It's organic


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Sarutobi sasuke said:


> want some muesli?
> 
> It's organic



How 'bout you sucka my dick just a little bit?

It's organic.


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (Feb 1, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> How 'bout you sucka my dick just a little bit?
> 
> It's organic.



You'd get over excited and go off before i even managed to get my mustachioed lips around it.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 1, 2009)

> What could you possibly offer me that I'd need or want?



A salad


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a small kitten thats been rescued from an incinerator.

I could always let it go back there though......


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 1, 2009)

Jetstorm has more quotes! Believe It!


*Spoiler*: __ 





Believe It! said:


> Israel has ALWAYS been the one getting attacked first. They are also the first ones offering solutions for peace. They gave back the Gaza strip and this is how the Arabs repay them. So I say kill them all and let God sort them out. Kill every man, woman, and child, just like God commanded them to do back then. They didn't listen to God though. They left generations alive to later raise their kids to hate Israel and that is why they have problems today. They also took the money and livestock when God told them to kill the animals too and leave any treasure. Otherwise they would be accused of attacking others just to steal their stuff, and lo and behold that is what they were and are accused of.
> 
> So yeah, they should kill the animals too, and leave any goods, money, or resources to be picked up by the United States and distributed to countries that have been hit with terrorist attacks. Believe it!





Mullet_Power said:


> This is quite possibly the most fucked up shit I have ever read. You need to seek mental help. The idea of killing everyone because some of them are terrorists is the reasoning that terrorist groups use when they kill innocent Americans.





Believe It! said:


> Well when you have close to 100% of a nation hating you and calling for your extermination, what are you supposed to do?
> 
> *You're supposed to kill them first, that's what.*








			
				Believe it! said:
			
		

> I told you so. I called this in the blackfacing thread that black people are the race most affected by abortion and Obama is for abortion. That is beside the point though. The point is that Planned Parenthood, which is a phony propaganda name to begin with, is a racist organization at its core and is one that goes against morality and law.





Believe It! said:


> Welcome back Diamed! This place has not been the same without your intelligent posts.





			
				Believe It! said:
			
		

> Those who say they died out 65 million years ago have no proof to back them up. They support their hypothesis by saying that since dinosaur fossils are engraved in or buried around rock that is 65 million years old, it means that the dinosaurs died out at that time. So according to one of these so-called scientists, if you were buried in rock that is 65 million years old, it would mean that you died about 65 million years before you were born.





Believe It! said:


> If crime fighters fight crime, and fire fighters fight fires, then what do freedom fighters fight?
> 
> You need to make up your mind about them? Well, okay. It depends who they blow up and why. Terrorists can be suicide bombers by blowing up themselves and innocent people. They can also blow up troops. In this case it is "fair" since all is fair in war. However, blowing up one's self is a last resort effort. It is what you do if you cannot defeat your enemy any other way and you are about to be killed or captured.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Mention of the Legendary Gay Mafia_ 





Believe It! said:


> *Believe it! wins!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 1, 2009)

*Oh shit, I broke the character limit*

One more from him.


*Spoiler*: _More Gay Mafia!_ 





> Don't you get it? All these slutty clothes for little girls are made by HOMOSEXUALS!!! Why? To encourage child rape, molestation, and lust. To encourage girls to be sluts rather than ladies! Why would they encourage this? To break down the morals of America. Why would they want to break down the morals of America? So that their perverted deathstyle of homosexuality will be accepted!
> 
> It is an attack on morals by the gay mafia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2009)

What about BI!'s infamous "Because I always tell the truth, even when I lie.  Believe It!"
That guy was a quoting madman, in debates it was just nonstop hilarity because of his tl;dr replies.  Diamed's threads made him famous, for BI it was his posts.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 1, 2009)

Mider T said:


> What about BI!'s infamous "Because I always tell the truth, even when I lie.  Believe It!"
> That guy was a quoting madman, in debates it was just nonstop hilarity because of his tl;dr replies.  Diamed's threads made him famous, for BI it was his posts.



I put that down already.  

Yea, B.I and Diamed were pretty much bed partners. They complimented each other in so many ways, it was almost cute.......


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2009)

This is where I first met the box


the box said:


> proof please proof
> 
> read befor the mayflower there were many people who had ruled the world during that time
> 
> ...


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 1, 2009)

We need to add blood type to the template


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 1, 2009)

Mj?llnir said:


> One more from him.



Holy fuck, he sounds like Christ Church's Doug Wilson, only retarded.  I think that's one of the worst posts I've ever seen him make.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 1, 2009)

Whatever happened to the homosexual plants?


----------



## Toby (Feb 1, 2009)

Wait, you're archiving the time I spent here as a teenager discussing politics with BI!?

You're encouraging the elitism of the Café you know. And immortalising it. 

Good job, keep it up.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 1, 2009)

Intellectual Elitism = Win.  Fuck morons.


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 2, 2009)

Altron's self written page makes me uncomfortable.

Also, if I meet BI! in real life (highly unlikely), I will hit him.


----------



## Cax (Feb 2, 2009)

^Makes two of us mate.


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 2, 2009)

The hitting BI or Altron's page?

Mate


----------



## Cax (Feb 2, 2009)

Hitting BI. Repeatedly. With the closest object dense enough to make him look like a 70 year old Amy Winehouse.


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 2, 2009)

Americans are fucking tribal.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Feb 2, 2009)

I still have no entry.


----------



## Cax (Feb 2, 2009)

You call yourself a Cafe regular?


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 2, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> I still have no entry.


Neither do I.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 2, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> Neither do I.



There's no rule against making your own. Just make it funny and you'll do fine.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 2, 2009)

Jello_Biafra said:


> There's no rule against making your own. Just make it funny and you'll do fine.


Thats true.

I wasn't going to because I wanted to see what others would come up with but meh.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 2, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> There's no rule against making your own.



But it's still pathetic and embarassing.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Feb 2, 2009)

Still no entry for me...



> You call yourself a Cafe regular?



More than some of the people on there.


----------



## IBU (Feb 2, 2009)

I did one for you Tokoyami. 

I don't know what to say about you Suz.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Feb 2, 2009)

funkmasterswede said:


> I don't know what to say about you Suz.



I already wrote it out for you. Not really though. Come on, you know me.


----------



## IBU (Feb 2, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> I already wrote it out for you. Not really though. Come on, you know me.



I just did one for you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2009)

Pretty soon every section will get a wiki


----------



## Cax (Feb 2, 2009)

People love to have their egos stroked, their inner nacissist fed, or just like to know peoples opinions on them. That alongside social status.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 2, 2009)

Cax said:


> People love to have their egos stroked, their inner nacissist fed, or just like to know peoples opinions on them. That alongside social status.



True enough, but maybe they're just lazy or they don't like writing about themselves/don't know what to say.  I gave up on making my wiki after doing the basics- I don't know what else to say about myself...


----------



## Arcadia (Feb 2, 2009)

Cax said:


> You call yourself a Cafe regular?



Well what criteria are we using to determine regular status?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> There's no rule against making your own. Just make it funny and you'll do fine.



I'm glad you changed your name to Jello Biafra when you changed it back


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 5, 2009)

I made my first edit.

It was tender and gentle and... special.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 8, 2009)

Annnnnnd tis dead?


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 9, 2009)

And I never got my own entry.

Thank goodness.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 9, 2009)

The world is a better place.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 9, 2009)

Getting closer to the OBD wiki.


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 1, 2009)

Why do the news have to be so depressing? Why can't they ever put a nice thing on there?? I dont feel like ranting...


*walks out*


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd like my spot in this wiki


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2009)

lol bumped


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 1, 2009)

wow, it's been almost a month sine someone posted in this thread.


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Mar 2, 2009)

Let's keep this bitch going.


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 3, 2009)

I refuse to allow this thread to live!


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 3, 2009)

Aldrick said:


> I refuse to allow this thread to live!


*revives it to spite you*


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 3, 2009)

Aldrick said:


> I refuse to allow this thread to live!





kill it before kills us alll!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2009)

I can be a douche too


----------



## ~M~ (May 1, 2009)

Is this even necessary?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2009)

I had forgotten all about this.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 14, 2009)

I need to be an entry in there.


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2009)

Who the fuck wrote my entry?!?

I'M FROM NEW ENGLAND DAMN IT!   And ShikaTema isn't heresy!

But yes I do like teh 40K memes.


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Who the fuck wrote my entry?!?
> 
> I'M FROM NEW ENGLAND DAMN IT!   And ShikaTema isn't heresy!
> 
> But yes I do like teh 40K memes.


It's funny, because I think I wrote that.


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> It's funny, because I think I wrote that.



You......

But why no narutosimpson?  He's another regular as was Purgatory.  There are some that definitely need some work.


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 14, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> You......
> 
> But why no narutosimpson?  He's another regular as was Purgatory.  There are some that definitely need some work.



The troll section needs some work.


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> The troll section needs some work.



narutosimpson isn't a troll though.

Purg and MBS are however.

We've got a lot of work on these user pages...however the quotes so far are epic, like Jello's e.g.


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 14, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> narutosimpson isn't a troll though.
> 
> Purg and MBS are however.
> 
> We've got a lot of work on these user pages...however the quotes so far are epic, like Jello's e.g.



well, I know narutosimpson isn't troll...but the others who've been here do need some work...


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> well, I know narutosimpson isn't troll...but the others who've been here do need some work...



Probaby gotta register for this to edit huh?


----------



## dreams lie (May 17, 2009)

I honestly forgot about this.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> I honestly forgot about this.



We gotta build up on this...for lulz and great justice.


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 17, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Probaby gotta register for this to edit huh?



yup.  

Yea, I keep on thinking of doing some editing, but I'm getting lazy.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> yup.
> 
> Yea, I keep on thinking of doing some editing, but I'm getting lazy.



I would do it too...but I lack some creativity for some of the members.


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 17, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I would do it too...but I lack some creativity for some of the members.



seriously, Jello and Altron glorified the threads with their epic entries. I can't compete with them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2009)

This is still here? When are we going to work on it more?


----------



## Aldrick (Sep 17, 2009)

It is no more.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 2, 2009)

I would like a change in my Wiki.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2009)

Nobody gonna remake?


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 23, 2010)

This has some great quotations on it.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 23, 2010)

I just re read my article..what the fuck?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 23, 2010)

It's better then mine.


----------



## Petenshi (Mar 24, 2010)

Ha ha, this is awesome. I wish I had gotten into forum life earlier.


----------



## TDM (Apr 19, 2010)

Just requested membership, but I suspect I'm a year late.


----------



## Jeefus (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah me too


----------



## IBU (Jun 29, 2010)

I wonder how many of the nurbs will realize what entry is about me, given my (relatively) recent name change.


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2010)

AestheticizeAnalog said:


> I wonder how many of the nurbs will realize what entry is about me, given my (relatively) recent name change.


My memory is just shit, though, and since I don't have avatars or signatures turned on, I never keep track of who's who.

Did your old name start with....an F?

EDIT: oh man, what happened to Hugo_Pratt and drache? I liked those guys a lot.


----------



## Petenshi (Jun 29, 2010)

The only person on thete starting with an f does sound like him. At least the quote lol .


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 30, 2010)

TDM said:


> My memory is just shit, though, and since I don't have avatars or signatures turned on, I never keep track of who's who.
> 
> Did your old name start with....an F?
> 
> EDIT: oh man, what happened to Hugo_Pratt and drache? I liked those guys a lot.



Hugo got a bit too impersonal and drache is fighting crime wearing a pink spandex now


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 1, 2010)

Pilaf has a face only a mother (fucker) could love.  Classic.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 1, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Pilaf has a face only a mother (fucker) could love.  Classic.



So if you like to fuck MILFs you could possibly love Pilaf's face?


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 1, 2010)

Decided to make a page for .  You guys should tp it or whatever.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 2, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Decided to make a page for .  You guys should tp it or whatever.



No short description?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 2, 2010)

Guess not. Oh well.


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2010)

This is all screwed up.  Coteaz isn't an Inquisitor...but Adeptus Mechanicus.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jul 4, 2010)

Why don't I have a page  Am I not good enough to be made fun of.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 4, 2010)

Who are you?


----------



## Mael (Jul 4, 2010)

Ruby Tuesday said:


> Why don't I have a page  Am I not good enough to be made fun of.



Did anyone hear a voice from the kitchen, fellas?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 4, 2010)

Mael said:


> Did anyone hear a voice from the kitchen, fellas?



I better hear that sandwich being made is all I'm saying. I was gonna post a pic of a man  smacking  a woman, but Jello might ban me again.


----------



## Psycho (Jul 5, 2010)

i don't have a page because i'm not interesting enough for someone to remember me long enough for the site to load


----------



## Petenshi (Jul 6, 2010)

Psycho said:


> i don't have a page because i'm not interesting enough for someone to remember me long enough for the site to load



I remember you psycho. Brazilian Jujitsu fighter right? lol


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Ruby Tuesday said:


> Why don't I have a page  Am I not good enough to be made fun of.



You scratch my back I'll scratch yours


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 1, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> You scratch my back I'll scratch yours


*scratches back into a bloody pulp.*


You're welcome.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 1, 2010)

So who is in charge of this?

Also ha.


----------



## Petenshi (Sep 1, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> So who is in charge of this?
> 
> Also ha.



We all are in charge of this.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2010)

A face only a mother(fucker) could love.


----------

